# Welche Firewall ist die Beste? Und Resourcenschonend ?



## lorenz2512 (27 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
welche Firewall benutzt Ihr? Die von Norton habe ich probiert, die schluckt aber zuviel Resourcen, Zone Alarm bremst das System nach längerer Laufzeit auch ganz schön, vieleicht kennt jemand was optimales.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

Da fragst du am besten Bitchecker..der kennt sich aus...........


----------



## Martin Glarner (27 Mai 2005)

*Astaro*

Hallo zusammen
Ich benutzte einen älteren PC (PII, 450Mhz, 6GB) mit drei Netzwerkkarten für LAN, WAN und DMZ. Darauf habe ich Astaro http://www.astaro.com installiert. Diese Software basiert auf Linux, doch die Installation ist sehr einfach und die Parametrierung erfolgt über den Webbrowser. Das beste daran, die Software ist für Home User bis 10 PC gratis. Zusätzlich kann für 50€ pro Jahr ein Virus, Spam und Spyware Schutz durchgeführt werden. Auf den PCs im LAN habe ich keine Firewall mehr installiert, sondern nur einen weiteren Virenscanner.
Nachteil: Der PC läuft bei mir 24h


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für die Antworten, das mit Astaro werde ich ausprobieren.

@ Gast: Der gute Mann heißt Bitchchecker (frei Übersetzt: Nuttentester), und nicht Bitchecker (ich glaube da ist er ganz eigen, und wir wollen doch kein so hochgeschätztes Mitglied durch so ein Mißverständniss verlieren),
außerdem ist der Bitchchecker Meister des Pings, wenn ich mal was zu pingen habe werde ich Ihn natürlich um seinen Rat bitten  .

mfg

dietmar


----------



## maxmax (29 Mai 2005)

Hallo lorenz2512
ich benutze seit längerem Sygate personal firewal (die kostenlose Version), bis jetzt keine Probleme - wird sogar vom Windows Sicherheitscenter erkannt und akzeptiert.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Mai 2005)

@ MAXMAX: habe ich jetzt zur Probe installiert, und nach 20 Stunden frißt es nicht an der Leistung wie die anderen, GUT. Danke.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## cod3sys (9 Oktober 2005)

Hi Dietmar,

probier doch mal die Sygate Firewall aus. Es ist sehr Resourcenschonend und ist für den privaten Gebrauch kostenlos.
Super Firewall 

Gruß
Nutellla


----------



## knabi (9 Oktober 2005)

Also ich persönlich schwör' ja eh auf Hardware-Lösungen. Software kann immer irgendwie geknackt werden... Ein ordentlich konfigurierter Router ist jeder Softwarelösung überlegen und frißt nicht an den Systemressourcen.


----------



## seeba (9 Oktober 2005)

Wir setzen auch auf die Hardwarelösungen und haben auf den Clients nur noch ein Anti-Virenprogramm (derzeit: eTrust). Wenn man öfters mal Sachen testet die über TCP IP laufen und nicht an die Firewall denkt usw. hat man damit nur Probleme. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## e4sy (10 Oktober 2005)

[spaß]

läuft auf dem router oder ähnlichen hardwarelösungen keine software?
oder liegen da dioden in sperrichtung zum i-net?!? :lol:

[/spaß]

was haltet ihr denn von der windows firewall... die hab ich jetzt teilweise laufen, in verbindung mit antivir. 
sonst hab ich zonealarm, aber das scheided ja wohl wegen den resourcen aus


----------



## knabi (10 Oktober 2005)

Für alle, die's interessiert: In der neuen CHIP gibt es einen ausführlichen Test und Anleitungen zur richtigen Einstellung von Soft-Firewalls, und einer der Testsieger liegt gleich auf CD dabei  !

Die Windows-Firewall hat bei dem Test übrigens schlecht abgeschnitten  :?


----------



## Oberchefe (12 Oktober 2005)

wird leider eingestellt:
http://www.kerio.com/kpf_home.html


----------



## AndyPed (13 Oktober 2005)

Hi Lorenz,

am besten ist immer eine Hardwarelösung, kostet aber  :lol: .
Ich privat nutze einen Router, hier in der Firma und bei meiner Frau setzen wir eine Sonic Firewall ein. Was die kostet weiss ich aber leider nicht.
Klar musst du die Hardware konfigurienen, sprich du solltest was über die richtigen Ports wissen....
Aber bei einer Soft-lösung brauchst du das ab und zu auch.
Ich habes es schon geschafft mit ner Software meinen Rechner ganz zu blockieren  :wink: .
Mit einem Router ist es auch einfacher mehrere PCs miteinander zu verbinden, die sind dann alle geschützt.

Gruß
Andy


----------

